# Kuhl's Flying Gecko



## orionmystery (Nov 13, 2012)

Kuhl's flying gecko, Ptychozoon kuhli. This awesome gecko decided to meet me by dropping/gliding down from nowhere and landed on a tree trunk right in front of me, below knee level. I was checking out the tree for bugs at that time! Unfortunately, I forgot to bring my tripod so only high ISO shot here. 





IMG_3236 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_3195 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




flying gecko R0019643 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




R0019642 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




R0019639 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 13, 2012)

I've never before heard of the existence of a flying gecko. Very interesting. This one seems to be friendly since he allowed you to hold him in your hand. If I saw this guy I wouldn't get near him, much less touch him.


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 13, 2012)

I second blackjack's thoughts; never knew they existed, but if I ran into one, I would be afraid to touch them...  Anyway, cool find!


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 13, 2012)

Pretty cool, thanks for sharing. Call me crazy but I don't think there are any poisonous / flesh eating geckos in the wild, I wouldn't hesitate to pick one up. Then again I didn't know there was a flying gecko either.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 13, 2012)

That's it, Kurt, I seriously would love to come to Malaysia and hang out with you. It would totally be like hanging with the Steve Irwin of photography!


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. Lucky me. I was done photographing this rare beauty then I thought why not try to pick it up. To my surprise, it didn't struggle much. So i took out my point and shoot and took a few more pix


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, how cool! It's one of those creatures that seem so alien, it's hard to believe that is here, on OUR "rock" whirling around in space. Such a cool creature, and it was very generous of it to share the time with you. So very cool, I love it. I wish I had made it over to Malaysia while I was so close. . . maybe next time.


----------

